# Has your Golden ever shown aggression with humans?



## AuntCare (Aug 14, 2006)

With the recent posts about Golden puppies that are growling and even biting their humans, I was wondering what percentage of the Goldens on this forum have shown aggression towards humans. By aggression, I mean trying to or actually biting a human, any human at any age of the dog. 

I think this is possibly the most important issue with Goldens that we have today. I Golden is just a yellow dog if we can't be sure of the Golden temperament.

In your text, could you please expand your answer and provide the background of the dogs you are answering for.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky has nipped my girl during food guarding. Guarding is the only problem we have had in the "aggression" area. After that incident.....he gained a huge respect for children.

He is a byb dog and I have no history on what his parents were like. I never felt he had the "classic" open, gushing Golden personality. He's abit more wary.....wanting love....but creeping forward to get it from someone he doesn't know. He's wary enough to be a decent watch dog.

He really has turned out perfect for us.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson snapped at my oldest son, who was teasing him with his new treat. My son has a history of teasing, while Samson had never done it before, and hasn't done it since.

I should say that immediately after he snapped, he was showing obvious remorse and guilt, laying his head on my son's lap.....he does this when he gets in trouble...

We dealt with both the aggression and my son's teasing........and haven't seen a sign of it since.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like all dogs go through some sort of agressive phase at some point while they are growing up and learning their place. 

We had issues with posession guarding from about age 6mo. to 10mo., but it is no longer a problem. 
All the dogs we had around the house when I was a kid (mostly poodle mixes) guarded their food as well, but I think thats just because they were never trained not to.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ty823 said:


> All the dogs we had around the house when I was a kid (mostly poodle mixes) guarded their food as well, but I think thats just because they were never trained not to.


It was the same for our household, growing up. And we thought it was funny. And I'm sure I teased our dogs with it, like my son did.... I guess that's why I want my son to quit teasing....both Samson and his brother and sister.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When I was growing up our family dog was a true guarder. Not just food. Bones, sticks. Of course it was no big deal. Us kids walked softly. Now, that I have kids, its not acceptable.


----------



## Isa's Mommy (Oct 17, 2006)

Isa was quite the biter. She came from a backyard breeder and we actually purchased her out of the bed of a pickup truck! The day after she came home she started biting (and swinging from bushes by her teeth) and continued to do so until she was three months old which is when I had to board her for the first time. After the boarding, I no longer looked like I was a heroine addict with tiny puppy bites and bruises. I would hold her mouth closed and say no. Eventually she would submit. The problem is that now, when ever she doesn't want to do something, she rolls over. She has started biting again recently and as I posted earlier, she nips when she wants to go outside, or inside, or when she wants water. Sometimes I just wish that she had learned to bark. She doesn't respond to a pop on the nose, it just makes her more aggressive. She does understand "easy" so that her alligator mouth doesn't hurt as much. I was so happy when she lost her puppy teeth. At first, she had food aggression and made her puppy preschool teacher bleed but since that time, she has not been food aggressive. She's just bites me. Perhaps she thinks I'm a dog? I have to admit that to get her to stop biting, I have bitten her back.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I picked "no aggression." Augie has done the usually puppy play biting, and even now will nip at our clothes when he's excited and playing, but he has never displayed any true aggression towards humans or other animals. That's the main reason why we got a golden in the first place, and why we chose to buy one from a reputable breeder. We also made sure to meet his parents and assess their personalitities first. I would never in a million years have thought we'd _buy_ a dog, as our first dog came from a shelter and was the sweetest thing ever. But we got her before we had kids, and just got lucky. After she passed, we tried the rescue route, but the dogs made me nervous. Most had unknown histories, and I just didn't feel comfortable taking a chance with children in my home. We are SO happy with Augie! He has the golden temperment you always read about


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have had goldens for 30 years.. have had others that i trained up to sell.. have kept friends goldens.. 
have never had an agressive one..never..


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm suprised at the results of this poll so far.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I have had goldens for 30 years.. have had others that i trained up to sell.. have kept friends goldens..
> have never had an agressive one..never..


Is that all about training and them knowing you're the boss?


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't have a ton of experience with owning Goldens. #1 and #2 seen below. Zulu had the most tolerance of any dogs I've known, ever. The evil kitten could bite his lip, draw blood, hang with the jaws of death and Zulu would just whine... even if no person was in the room. I've never seen him raise a lip, growl, or nip at anything.

Boone is very, very into food. When I first got him he raised his lip to another one of my dogs when he was eating his food. I put the end to that. But so far I've seen no "aggression" with him, I don't expect to. Unlike itty-bitty Zulu, Boone was one of the bigger, dominant males in his litter. But in living with me, there's never been a question about who's the boss and he's very content to be a happy-go-lucky golden. 

On the poll, I said I've seen some Goldens with aggression issues and some without. I *don't* count puppies who test the boundries (like Boone and the raised lip) as aggressive. They're simply asserting themselves, they're a blank slate and it's your job to teach them. But in working with shelter dogs I've seen a few scary aggressive goldens. While I think some of that comes from breeding, I also think many of those dogs just didn't have enough human contact and leadership... they either decided they were the boss and could be aggressive with people or they became so fearful that they'd lash out aggressively in defense. Pretty sad either way. 

Probably about 98% of goldens I've met (even the terrible neglected/abused ones in rescue) are complete marshmellows and love people. It may be why I like them so much


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Milllie does not like the kids who wear the big baggy pants and hoods so you cannot see their faces.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Is that all about training and them knowing you're the boss?


I guess I really don't know for sure... I got one to begin with because the kids were little and from everything I read they were very calm gentle dogs.. and that is what i have had...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

ty823 said:


> I'm suprised at the results of this poll so far.


yeah..I dont like the looks of that at all.. I wonder how representative this is of the population?.. I have just never seen it.. I am really stunned..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> yeah..I dont like the looks of that at all.. I wonder how representative this is of the population?.. I have just never seen it.. I am really stunned..


Well, I put yes, even though I'm pretty sure it was more my son's teasing than Samson being aggressive.....so maybe my vote could've gone the other way....

And I also agree with what ID_Hannah in regards to early puppies still learning their place.....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Is that all about training and them knowing you're the boss?



Not always the case. Alot has to do with breeding too. I admit i was an inexperienced puppy owner with Lexie but she did have the basic obedience and minded very well. She never tried to be "the boss" over me at all. She has a jealousy tendancy with anyone that is near me. She is protecting me in her eyes. It's not a good thing and I have managed to fix the issue over time. So to say that I didn't let her know i was the boss or lack of training is a premature assumption in SOME cases. Some are just that. Lack of training, socialization blah blah blah but there are other indicators as well.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I put yes, but maybe what I viewed as aggression doesn't really count. 
The only time Lucy has ever been aggressive is when she was still pretty much a puppy and we gave her a big meaty bone or raw hide to chew on and she guarded it by growling and showing her teeth. But, like Hannah said, she was prob. just testing her boundaries. 
Maybe the question should say something like "Has your golden (over 1 year of age) ever shown human aggression?"


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

hmmmmm.. ok..maybe the answers need to be qualified.. like I had one pup one time snap at me.. one time.. I really dont see one incidence as human agression.. so maybe its not as bad as we are seeing here..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Lexie's aggression was not puppy related. Maybe the people who voted that their golden has shown some aggression should specify an age. 

Let's not forget, it's not the breed of a dog that makes them aggressive. It can be breeding, lack of training and just poor ownership that makes any breed show signs of aggression. 

Golden are great dogs BUT let's remember that no dog should be left unattended with a child regardless of breed.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Golden are great dogs BUT let's remember that no dog should be left unattended with a child regardless of breed.


disagree, Lisa. I would and have left any of my goldens unattended with my kids.. my daughters golden was raised with two babies and they toddle along holding onto sage for support.. no.. I totally trusted my dogs on that socre..totally... 
I have pics of my daughter as a baby in the whelping pen with Penny and pups.. 
I have not a doubt in my mind that kids could pull hair or take bones away and the dogs might try and get it back but they would not bite... I also trusted the kids with the dog.. they knew not to hurt the dog..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

well let's not forget that any animal unattened with a child can be dangerous. That was my point. Yes children should know how to treat a dog too but any dog or animal can snap.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

My first golden was raised with my boys and very trustworthy. Even at 8, he was a gentle giant with my sister's baby/toddler and allowed the baby to crawl all over him and hold on for support. I would not have left him alone in the room with the baby however. Not because I didn't trust him, but because it was not the responsible thing to do.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a distinct memory of me and my sister, alone with the dog..in our room. We spit on the poor animal until he was dripping from head to toe. It was so much fun at the time, but I really don't know why. Boy did we get some corporal punishment that day.

Unsupervised, I've caught my 6 year old daughter dressing up Lucky in her pink dressup skirt and frilly bonnet... yet she treats him gently. But five year old Louis has the capability of pulling a tail to see what kind of reaction ensues.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I put no even though I have had problems with Tinkerbell biting becasue her biting has been due to teething and it has never been aggressive like she ws trying to injure me. I can take anything away from her, poke her while she's eating, and now exam her sore leg and she's fine. But when she has a loose tooth or is cutting one she chews on me. I actually have 3 of her baby teeth because she lost them while chewing on my hand and whimpering. It's the whimpering that makes me let her do it. Now if I could find a toy that feels just like my hand I would be all set.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I said yes but i do beleive it was the kid's fault.The child was annoying her and she snapped,in the air,warning the kid.Since that day,i am careful.She was severely reprimanded.She never did it,again but if i see that she is moving away from kids than I tell them to leave her,alone.On the other hand,she's always been wonderful to my kids.They can lie on her, annoy her and she will not do anything.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

golden&hovamom said:


> I said yes but i do beleive it was the kid's fault.The child was annoying her and she snapped,in the air,warning the kid..


I feel more that it doesn't matter whose "fault" it is, or if the kid deserved it--I don't want to see my dog snapping, growling, or biting anyone, even if it's just a warning. Our first dog did not growl or show any type of annoyance/aggression under any circumstance in the whole 14 years we had her, and I sincerely hope Augie turns out the same way.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have never figured out why Maggie does this ... when she gets real excited or nervous she will do this snap, snap, snap... in the air.... its always a 3 snap thing ever since she was a puppy... She has never done colse to anyone and has never bite... She has never done it as a warning....Houdini on the other hand has growled a few times with the bones, we have corrected that and never had a problem since.... He never has growl when his food was taken away.....


----------



## Don9337 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Tucker growls*

Tucker growls every now and then. He was coming down the stairs this morning to go potty and he was growling. I think he was mad he had to go out in the rain. He doesn't growl to be mean, just to let you know he ain't happy


----------



## AuntCare (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope I was clear enough about the question in the poll. I was talking about aggression, not play growling, conversation growling or mouthing and chewing as a play behavior, just serious "I don't like what you are doing and I am going to growl or bite you to make you stop" aggression.

My family has had six Goldens over the past 25 years and only one has acted aggressively. As a puppy, my sisters Golden growled at her over a rawhide. That never happened again! He was the least well-bred of the six Goldens, coming from a back-yard breeder and his father had aggression issues.

The three Goldens that I have owned or lived with (one was a family dog when I was growing up) have been totally trustworthy. They all came from show/obedience backgrounds and were bred for temperament. 

Maybe this is such a big issue with me because I may breed my Selli so I am looking toward the future of the breed. I believe that a Golden should NEVER show aggression toward a human, except in defense of its human or self (possibly). This is an issue of breeding. A well-bred Golden should not test its boundaries by showing aggression toward humans. They also should not demonstrate unprovoked aggression toward other animals. Anyone who breeds a litter of Goldens whether for show, performance events or pets, should make a non-aggressive temperament their most important goal.


----------



## Phil_St_George (Sep 12, 2006)

Never seen any aggression from mine apart from when guarding treats. It makes me chuckle if i give her a treat and then approach her as if Im trying to steal it. I start saying ' is that mine girl?' and 'can i have that my beauty?' of which she then curls her lip and gives a good growl. Never in 11 years has she snapped, just gives a growl. Just a bit of banter and fun. 2 mins later we are rolling around the room playing. Beautiful temperament, best dogs in the world, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Bella bites everything my nose, ears, hair, hands, fingers, and chews everything sofa, carpet, bed, remote controls etc! She's going on 10 weeks so I'm hoping is just a stage...


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I haven't had Bentley since puppyhood but he doesn't seem to have a mean bone in his body. Local kids have rushed him, pulled his tail and he just sits there like, "oh, yeah, that's what kids do." The only time he ever strongly reacted was when, after having swallowed three rib bones, I touched his rump where it hurt; he didn't nip, just a warning growl. My Julie, who I had as a teenager, was the same way.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> Bella bites everything my nose, ears, hair, hands, fingers, and chews everything sofa, carpet, bed, remote controls etc! She's going on 10 weeks so I'm hoping is just a stage...



That's what puppies do


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Exactly, you have to start teaching puppies right away. Puppies like to play and their little puppy teeth are very sharp. They don't intend to hurt. They don't know any difference. Puppies aren't born mean. :doh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I checked no, and then i thought of something. Our first golden, Scooter suddenly took a dislike to the boys next door and would growl at them when they came up and leaned over the fence. We thought they had been teasing him. But it turned out he was very low thyroid, put on meds and went back to 'liking the kids" Somehow i don't think that could really be called agreession on one hand as it had nothing to do with food, toys, territory, etc, but on the other hand he would growl at them til he was on the thyroid meds and got straightened out.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> That's what puppies do


I was thinking the same thing.....doesn't sound like an aggression issue there......


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My experience has been...if you are wondering if it is aggression...then its not aggression.

When it is aggression...you know it is aggression. Its a big spine tingling thing experience.

Edit: I missed 3 Goldens post. Yeah that is not real aggression is it. I was originally posting in regards to when some dogs get real snarly and nippy in play and games.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't know if this is called aggression, but Kia, our older Golden, has a history of two fights. Both time with pitbulls. First time, it happened when pitbull was running towards me and she assumed it's attacking me. That fight was furious. I wanted to do something but there was nothing I could do. There were teeth everywhere and we couldn't separate them. Unbelievably, Kia had totally won the fight, pitbull stayed shaking, with a little piece of ear missing and bloody leg cuts and his owner would tell me that he just can't believe it. Apparently his dog didn't eat for two or three days after and also was shaking for a while after the fight. Kia just walked home, so proud of her self. Like nothing even happened, although one of her eyes was little bloody. Anyhow, owner of the pitbull managed to tell about Kia's fight to everyone and since then neighbours called Kia: "Pitbull Killer".
Eventually she had another fight with another pitbull, but we were able to separate them by lifting and pulling their back legs up, so they let go of each other. They fought for a piece of bone someone clever trew in between them , before that they were playing.

Anyhow, regarding humans, when there is no one else around just me and my wife, our Goldens Kia and Lila are the best dogs you can imagine. Especially Lila, she is the sweetest dog I could ever hope for. Very gentle and all that...
But... and there is always but... if someone comes close to our door, both dogs go nuts....total guard mode and if I didn't know them, I would never come in. They don't like anyone coming close to our house. I am not sure what would happen if someone broke in. Hard to say, but they seem very aggressive.

This used to be very different before Lila was born. Kia would welcome everyone, play with everyone. Never shown any sign of aggression towards anyone. But Lila likes only me, my wife and her mom Kia and somehow Kia changed and learned this behaviour from her. They totally act as a pack and there is no one else who can come to our circle without our dogs not barking and growling.


----------

